# Rumba



## Gill (26 Jan 2007)

This is my first ever commissioned piece 8) .

The pattern was adapted from this photograph:







I used Paint Shop Pro v9 for the graphics side of things. Then the pattern was printed and applied to _two _pieces of MDF which were hot glued together. Yes, folks, this project has been stack cut. After cutting, the edges of each piece were rounded by hand using abrasive paper and painted with two coats of Wicke's acrylic undercoat/primer. Then two coats of acrylic paint were applied, a little glitter was added to the pink dress, and the components were glued together with PVA. Once the glue had cured, I reinforced the piece by gluing it to some hardboard as a backer and I gave it several coats of Chestnut's acrylic gloss lacquer.

I thought I'd mention the construction process in some detail because it's a new forum and some people might not have encountered it before. 






Is the customer happy? She only got it this morning and already she's plastered a huge photograph of it right across the dance forum she visits :lol: .

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (26 Jan 2007)

Lovely work Gill and a commission too. I reckon you'll be getting quite a few more of those, especially if that is allover the dance forum

Very nice work =D>


----------



## StevieB (26 Jan 2007)

Yay - first comission! Congratulations  Nice piece too, well done.

Steve.


----------



## llangatwgnedd (26 Jan 2007)

I do like that 8) 


> I used Paint Shop Pro v9 for the graphics side of things.



Any chance of a tutorial on how you do the graphics?


----------



## Chris Knight (26 Jan 2007)

First class Gill!


----------



## Gill (26 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments, folks  .

SP - :shock: That would be a lot of work! I'd rather point you towards Andy Deane's excellent tutorial here. It's really aimed at creating shadow portraits rather than segmentation, but the techniques are practically identical. If there's anything you'd like to discuss about it, just shout out  .

Gill


----------



## Alf (26 Jan 2007)

Gill, it's super; no wonder the customer is pleased.


----------



## chrispuzzle (26 Jan 2007)

I think it is a magical piece, it captures the movement so well. It has more movement in it than the photograph!

Chris


----------



## DomValente (26 Jan 2007)

Beautiful Gill, well the piece, no I mean you're probably beautiful too, oh hell, pass me a spade.

Great work Gill


----------



## give it a go (26 Jan 2007)

thats superb


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Jan 2007)

That's lovely, Gill.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Anonymous (10 Feb 2007)

Very nice work Gill.
The adaption from the photo works well and your attention to detail has created a very nice finished product. No wonder the customer was happy !

Out of interest, what are the dimensions ?


----------



## Gill (10 Feb 2007)

Hi Alan

I can't tell you the exact measurements because I didn't make a note before sending it off to the customer. However, the pattern was printed on a sheet of A4 paper so I should think it's about 18cm square.

Gill


----------



## Canadian Scroller (25 Feb 2007)

Ah Gill, my favorite dance, but I am nowhere near as graceful  
I love the segmentation you do. clean flowing lines, great choice of colours....hey how about that I can spell colours correctly here.
Always a pleasure to see your work.


----------



## Woodmagnet (25 Feb 2007)

Welcome to the forum Carl :lol: 
kevin/pitbull


----------



## Gill (25 Feb 2007)

And it's a pleasure to welcome you to the forum, Carl. I would say it's an 'honour' too, but I might mis-spell that word   . Anyway, I'm so pleased you made your way to us.

For those of you who haven't encountered Carl before, he's a talented scroller, a talented pattern designer, a good friend and a demon with Heath Robinson workshop contraptions!



Gill


----------



## Adam (26 Feb 2007)

Great Stuff.

Adam


----------



## Canadian Scroller (26 Feb 2007)

Gill":2dup79zk said:


> For those of you who haven't encountered Carl before, he's a talented scroller, a talented pattern designer, a good friend and a demon with Heath Robinson workshop contraptions!
> 
> 
> 
> Gill



Ahh Gill the cheque is in the post. Honestly I had to look up Heath Robinson, I guess his equivalent on this side of the pond would be Rube Goldberg. I do like contraptions  even made a few myself, but I fear I am better at providing ideas than I am at implementing them.

I look forward to contributing somethings to the forum and hopefully extending some friendships here too.


----------

